# [A-Aegwynn-Maniac] sucht Verstärkung für ihre Stamm. 7/13HC+13/13nHC



## HuiPries (7. Dezember 2015)

Ihr seid auf der Suche nach einer neuen Heimat?
Prima - Eure Suche könnte hier zu Ende sein.

Maniac ist eine kleine, etablierte und familiäre Gemeinschaft.
Wir sind eine "Mitmachgilde", die von und mit ihren Mitgliedern lebt.

 

 

*Unser Stammraid hat, wie bereits im Titel erwähnt, derzeit 13/13 nHC und 7/13 HC down.

Wir suchen derzeit, zur Aufstockung, noch folgende Klassen (Specs):
- DD mit sec Spec Tank
- Mönch Heiler
- Schattenpriester
- Schurke
- Jäger
- Krieger DD
Second Specs gerne gesehen.*

 

*Es dürfen sich auch gerne alle anderen Klassen (Specs) melden, Stammplatz kann jedoch nicht garantiert werden.*

 

*Raidzeiten: Donnerstag und Sonntag von 19:45 Uhr bis 22:30 Uhr*

 

 

Unsere Gilde besteht aus Mitspielern die Verheiratet sind, Kinder und Freunde haben und daher auch nur eins wollen, nämlich Spass mit anderen Spielern.

- Wir sind kein Progress-Raid und keine Herogilde und wollen es auch nicht werden
- Wir wollen keine First-Kills
- Wir sind alle erwachsen und wollen unsere Freizeit entspannt genießen
- Wir wollen trotzdem "erfolgreich" mit Spaß und zuverlässigen, netten Leuten WoW geniessen und zusammen raiden.

Aktuell suchen wir also alle Leute denen bewusst ist, dass es sich bei WoW um ein Spiel handelt.Bei uns findet sich die gesamte Spieler-Palette: von waschechten Veteranen, die schon seit Classic spielen, bis zu WoW-Neulingen, die noch nicht mit allem vertraut sind. Viel-Spieler sind genauso gerne gesehen wie Gelegenheitsspieler, Spieler mit Raidinteresse genauso willkommen wie Spieler, die vor allem am Questen Freude haben.

Ihr solltet das 18 Lebensjahr vollendet haben, in besonderen Ausnahmefällen oder bei Familienangehörigen sehen wir das Ganze jedoch nicht so eng. (wohler fühlt Ihr Euch wahrscheinlich ab 25, der Altersdurchschnitt ist Ü30...)

Am wichtigsten ist uns jedenfalls die Gemeinschaft, und wir legen größten Wert auf ein angenehmes und freundliches Miteinander. Hilfestellung und Unterstützung sind uns selbstverständlich, die Teilnahme an gemeinsame Aktivitäten ist sehr gerne gesehen, aber kein Muss.

Menschen, die das Klima nachhaltig stören, haben keinen Platz in unserer Gemeinschaft.
Wenn dir gefällt, was du hier über uns gelesen hast, und du Teil unserer Gemeinschaft werden willst, dann melde dich einfach bei uns.

 

 

*Added mich doch einfach,  Elypso#2767
oder bewerbt euch über unsere Homepage:  www.maniac-gilde.at*

 

Schöne Grüße,

 

Maniac


----------



## HuiPries (11. Dezember 2015)

/push   Textänderung


----------



## HuiPries (15. Dezember 2015)

/push


----------



## HuiPries (27. Dezember 2015)

/push


----------



## HuiPries (1. Januar 2016)

/push


----------



## HuiPries (8. Januar 2016)

/push


----------

